# HILFE! Nach Benutzung von Auswahlrechteck gibts blauen Rand!



## BierHubi (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte aus einem Bild etwas rausschneiden und es auf einen schwarzen Hintergrund drauftun. so mit weicher kannte damit es in den Hintergrund übergeht!
Nachdem ich es mit dem Auswahlrechteck markier und dann auf den schwarzen Hintergrund tue ensteht ein blauer Rand umd das Bild
Wie krieg ich den weg?


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Oktober 2004)

Welche Art von "Rand"? Kannst du evtl. ein Beispiel anhängen? - dann kann man einige Fälle ausschließen


----------



## BierHubi (24. Oktober 2004)

So da ist das Beispiel.
Wie krieg ich den blauen Rand jetzt weg?
Der entsteht auch wenn ich einfarbiges Bild so "ausschneide" damit es dann übergeht.
Bei weißem Hintergrund allerding gibt es keinen blauen Rand.! Warum


----------



## tittli (24. Oktober 2004)

hmm...ich sehe keinen Rand!...
gruss


----------



## BierHubi (24. Oktober 2004)

du siehst keinen blauen Rand?
hmm ich sollte das mal auf nem anderen Monitor betrachten....


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Oktober 2004)

wenn Du den Hintergrund und die Hose meinst: das ist nicht ganz schwarz, sondern ein sehr dunkles Blau...  aber dein Problem habe ich nicht genau verstanden: Du wählst den Vordergrund mit dem _Auswahlrechteck_ aus? Kann es in dem Fall sein, dass Dein Hintergrund nicht ganz transparent ist, sondern eben ein klein wenig Hellblau oder so? Versuch lieber, die ganze Figur freizustellen bzw. mit Farbbereich-Auswählen und Entfernen den Hintergrund aus der Auswahl zu bekommen. Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas schwammig rumrede, aber ich habe nur eine vage Vorstellung davon, _was_ Du eigentlich gemacht hast... 

Gruß

P.S.: ähm, könntest Du nicht einfach im nachhinein den Hintergrund selektieren und abdunkeln?
.


----------



## Homie25 (24. Oktober 2004)

Also wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, musst du die Figut sauber ausschneiden, wenn du keine Ränder haben möchtest. Kannst dann noch mal eine Bildebene des ganzen Bildes  unter die ausgeschnittene Figur legen und die Deckkraft verringern oder bluren fals du das möchtest.


----------



## BierHubi (24. Oktober 2004)

ich will ja eigentlich nichts sauber ausschneiden, sondern aus einem Photo etwas rausnehmen udn dann in ein neues Bild einfügen, dann soll es einfach auf schwarzem Hintergrund in das Schwarz übergehen.
hat früher immer geklappt, jetzt ist ein blauer rand zu sehen s.o.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2004)

Im Bild ist kein blauer Rand


----------



## Homie25 (25. Oktober 2004)

Kann es vieleicht daran liegen, dass das Bild selber ein bischen bläulich ist und es auf die Ränder überstrahlt?


----------



## Systemofadown (25. Oktober 2004)

Kann es vielleicht sein das du in Image Ready arbeitest? Denn da werden blaue Ränder angezeigt 

Also falls dies der Fall ist musst du in Photoshop switchen damit du vernünftig arbeiten kannst!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------

